# A Mitre saw and Router stand



## RichD1 (1 Feb 2014)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone built a moveable mitre saw stand with a fold down router table on the back?

Was thinking along the lines of a traditional mitre stand with fold up extension tables each side and then fitting a hinged router table to the back and the attached router would then fit under the mitre saw when in the folded position. 

Anyone envisage any problems? Would probably use a bought router table top from Axi or Rutlands, and the fence would have to be removable so as to enable the stand to be stored against a wall with minimum protrusion.

If so can you provide some details (hinge arrangement etc) as I think this would solve my space problem in the workshop. 

Richard


----------



## rafezetter (1 Feb 2014)

you might be better off making your own table rather than rutlands or axi - they are simply MDF cores with melamine top and several people in the past have said they have had issues. For what they cost (£99 or so) you can get an offcut of kitchen worktop and make up a fence for it.

The design sounds straightforward though, and you might consider making the router table longer (maybe full length as you have the space) so that you can use it as a jointer for longer pieces.


----------



## RichD1 (1 Feb 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have the space that is why I'm considering a fold down dual machine workstation. As I said the side extensions for the mitre saw would be folded down when not in use.

I have looked at building my own table but when you price up all the bits like the insert, the T slot channel, dust nozzles, handle fixings etc you are nearly up to the Dakota top available from Rutlands.

At the moment I'm more interested in a suitable method of hingeing the router top so that it is stable enough to be used with big cutters.

Richard


----------



## carlb40 (1 Feb 2014)

How about something like this?
mitre-saw-station-wip-t74540.html

I wonder if the router table could be integrated to a side extension and kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## Howie (2 Feb 2014)

Hi Richard
These brackets from Screwfix (also available from other good ironmongery suppliers) are possibly suitable for your needs. They lift up and lock and are rated at 200kgs per bracket. I have used them in the past to solve similar space problems in my small workshop.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/adjustable-fo ... of-2/56422
Have you considered how to ensure the router table will be stable when in use? I am imagining it being cantilevered out the back of the mitre saw station and it all being liable to tip. Perhaps you would require a fold out leg for the router table to keep it steady in which case maybe simple butt hinges and two folding legs will work better.
Good luck, I am always interested in members trying to find practical ways to save space.
Howie


----------



## RichD1 (3 Feb 2014)

Thanks Carl, that is along the lines that I'm thinking of.

Howie, I had seen those in Screwfix but was wondering if they have any movement in the hinge pins to cause movement in the table. What do you think of the quality of the hinge?

The cantilever effect of the router table weight had crossed my mind but the mitre saw does weigh over 32kgs plus the weight of the cabinet and I hoping to have the wheels out a bit at the base of the cabinet to counter this issue. But if there was a problem then the backup would be a simple gate leg arrangement as you were describing.

Richard


----------



## Howie (3 Feb 2014)

Hi Richard
The brackets are very sturdy. I am pretty sure you won't have any vertical movement when they are locked into the upright position. You might find a small amount of lateral movement on them, but I don't think that will be an issue.
Regarding the tipping issue, you could always put a couple of bags of cement into the base of the mitre saw stand, I've done that a few times in the past and helps to lower the centre of gravity.
Howie

PS I'm out in the workshop today and just gave my cutting table lift up extension which uses these brackets a good wobble. No vertical or lateral movement. Just have to make sure you fix them to the mitre saw stand with some serious fixings as this is the only weak point I can see.


----------



## RichD1 (4 Feb 2014)

Thanks Howie, looks like they will fit the bill. I've started some pencil sketches of possible designs. I'll let you know how I get on over the next few weeks.

Richard


----------



## RichD1 (22 Apr 2014)

Have started to cut the plywood sides and panels ready to create the main mitre stand. Have bought some of the Screwfix brackets and they seem excellent with no sign of any movement in the hinged part so I think they will do a good job.

Started thinking about the Router table and was considering buying a ready made version from either Axminster or Rutlands but started to wonder about the lack of top support because I'm used a hinge down arrangement.

The tops from APT or Rutlands are 32mm thick MDF and I would be adding a Axminster dust extractor box and a router lift plus a router.

Do you think this weight will start to distort the top. The majority of time the router top will be in the hinged down position so the weight will be in line with the top rather than pulling down on the centre of the table as in the usual router table configuration.

Should I add some strengthening beams around the underside of the top to prevent any sag?

Richard


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (22 Apr 2014)

Could you not arrange the saw, to clip or slide off of the station, then you can insert the router table and use the same fence and table for the router.
Or leave the router permanently in the cabinet and fix the saw above it, perhaps with it mounted on a board?

watching with interest as I am considering something similar (when the workshop is eventually done)


----------



## RichD1 (23 Apr 2014)

Some interesting ideas, need to give them some more thought just in case I've missed a trick. Initial reaction is where would you store the mitre saw when the router was in use. I've got a Bosch axial glide and it weighs in at around 35kgs so don't really want to keep moving it. Also the mitre side tables stand up about 90mm above the mitre stand top to align with the machine base of the mitre saw.

Axminster are currently out of stock of a lot of items I was after for the build so I've decided to make my own under table extraction box. looks fairly straightforward being just an open top box arrangement with a 100mm pipe adaptor secured to one side and an access door on the other. The extract adaptor fitting is available separately from Axminster for less than £10. Also looked at router lifts and then came across the Triton range of routers which includes a micro adjuster when mounted in a router table. At around £200 this is cheaper than the Axminster or Rutlands items and I've got another router to boot.

Anyone with any experience of the Triton TRA100 mounted in a non-Triton router plate and table?


----------



## RichD1 (9 Jul 2014)

It's been a while but I have now just completed the first fit of the folding router table. 

The base construction was a traditional ply panel rebated, screwed and glued together. Just need to finish off the beading on the front edges. Might put some folding wings on later but I've got roller supports in the workshop so this will do to begin with for long lengths which need cutting.

Got a deep drawer at the bottom to take all the misc. power tools and some upright drawers both sides which will be fitted out to take drills, router bits and axial saw blades.

Decided to buy an Axminster router top and fence in the end. By the time I worked out the cost of all the bits including mitre track and a formica top plus all the fixings I was nearly up to the cost of a bought item. I did make my own dust collection box under the table as this was very cost effective.

The Screwfix heavy duty folding brackets work really well, you can even position the top at 30 & 45 degrees should you feel the need. The Axminster mobile bases are very good, just noticed that Rutlands have a special offer on them at £39.95. 

Going to treat myself to an Axminster router lift now that there're back in stock and need to make some fixings for the fence as it's designed to mount on the stand.

Finally some form of NV control switching for the router and mitre saw hopefully linked to the dust extractor.

Richard.


----------

